# Nissan X-trail starting problems



## chris_sastro (Jun 13, 2011)

I have Nissan x-trail T30 2.0 gas engine and having problem with starting up the engine, and sometimes the engine stop while driving.
who can help me?


----------



## jacker (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi Chris did you found out your vehicle problem . Cause my car have same problem wih you .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

chris_sastro said:


> I have Nissan x-trail T30 2.0 gas engine and having problem with starting up the engine, and sometimes the engine stop while driving.
> who can help me?


One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Most auto parts stores will perform an ECU code readout free of charge for you. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

We get many postings from members that encounter the same symptoms as you are having. The common fix for many of these reported problems has been replacing the camshaft position sensor or the crankshaft position sensor. If you plan to replace one of these sensors, it's best to replace both of them at the same time. Make sure to buy Nissan OEM sensors; not aftermarket sensors which may not be reliable, not last long or may be DOA. Nissan provides a kit that includes both sensors at a reduced price compared to buying them separately.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rogoman the kit is no longer available in Canada and has not been for a couple of years now. It may not be available in the poster's country as well. You sometimes see them on eBay but it's hard to know if they are genuine Nissan.
If the poster does not have a scan tool, he can use the manual method with the key and gas pedal to get the code to flash and then he could look it up by typing it into google. Could be lots of things but fortunately, there is a malfunction code to guide you to what is wrong.


----------

